# Shipmates reunited after 68 years



## teb (May 23, 2008)

The following item appeared in our local paper(The West Australian) this morning and thought it may interest members.
Cyril Brown and Eric Shipman both in the RAF and serving on board HMS Eagle when she was sunk by a German submarine in the Mediterranean on the 11th August 1942, They last saw each other as they took to the water ,they were rescued by different ships that were in the convoy. Last week Eric Brown (now aged 88) was admitted to a local hospital in PerthW.A. for day surgery whilst lying in bed he overheard a nurse call out the name "Shipman" he said he thought it was a coincidence but then the nurse called Mr.Eric Shipman so he thought out of curiosity he would check it out remembering the "Eric Shipman" he had served with all those years ago.To their mutual astonishment and after a few basic questions their aqaintance and friendship was renewed after more than 60 years."Brown" moved to Perth in 1956 whilst "Shipman " moved to Perth in 1950. 
Sometimes fact is more stranger than fiction!!!


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Amazing ! Great to meet up after such a long time.
Some years ago at a HMS Conway lunch I met up with a chap who was master in Manchester Liners and I had been with him on the Conway in 1942. We expressed our pleasure at meeting up again and I remember his remark - " Fancy our going our separate ways for all those years and meeting again in the Departure Lounge " !!


----------

